# Libnodave mit PI USB -> MPI bringt bei res=dc.disconnectPLC Fehler:6



## bool (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir zwei MPI Adaper von Process Informatik ausgeliehen.
1) RS232 -> MPI Adapter (MPI-USB 3m) 
2) USB -> MPI Adapter (MPI / PPI-Kabel 3m HW2

Der erste ist ein RS232 -> MPI Adapter und funktioniert mit dem linbondave MPI2 Protokoll bislang problemlos, doch leider haben neue PCs und Laptops oftmals keine COM Schnittstelle mehr und die USB->RS232 Adapter machen auch hin und wieder Probleme weshalb ich eigentlich den USB->MPI Adapter zum Laufen bringen möchte.

Der zweite Adapter (USB->MPI) funktioniert soweit auch, beim Verbindungsabbau bringt jedoch die Funktion dc.disconnectPLC() die Rückmeldung "6" (the CPU does not support reading a bit block of length<>1)

Was hat das zu bedeuten und kann diese Einschränkung des Adapters die Kommunikation beim Auslesen aus der CPU negativ beinflussen?
Was seltsam ist, ist das beim RS232 -> USB Adapter die Funktiondc.disconnectPLC() bei den selbigen Einstellungen "0" (ok)zurückgibt. 

Für Feedback wäre ich dankbar.
Im Anhang habe ich noch das Testergebnist mit dem Konsolenprogramm testMPI.exe

Auszug aus meinem Logfile:

13.05.2010 11:34:21:812 Open MPI Connection (before 1st call of libnodave.setPort)... fds.rfd=640
13.05.2010 11:34:21:812 Open MPI Connection (libnodave.setPort)... fds.rfd=652
13.05.2010 11:34:22:734 Open MPI Connection (di.initAdapter)... res=0 - ok
13.05.2010 11:34:23:515 Open MPI Connection (di.listReachablePartners) ... Result: 126
13.05.2010 11:34:23:515 Open MPI Connection - detected MPI device addresses: 0 2 
13.05.2010 11:34:23:703 Open MPI Connection (dc.connectPLC)... res=0 - ok
13.05.2010 11:34:23:703 Open MPI Connection successfull
...
13.05.2010 11:35:45:359 Close Connection (dc.disconnectPLC)... res=6 - the CPU does not support reading a bit block of length<>1
13.05.2010 11:35:45:437 Close Connection (di.disconnectAdapter)... IntPtr=0
13.05.2010 11:35:45:453 Close Connection (closePort)... res=1 - No data from I/O module


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Mai 2010)

*Hmm..*

Mit was für einem protokoll benutzt du den den USB Adapter?? S7Online?? oder benutzt der einen virtuellen Com Port?


----------



## bool (13 Mai 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Mit was für einem protokoll benutzt du den den USB Adapter?? S7Online?? oder benutzt der einen virtuellen Com Port?


Protokoll: MPI2 (in diesem Fall also kein S7Online)
Der USB Adapter wurde mit dem Treiber von PI installiert und per PLC-VCom mit dem virtuellen COM4 verlinkt.

Gruss,

bool


----------

